# I'm running to the bank!!!



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

If you have been stalking me on Facebook then you know that i've been looking at this little girl , first she was mine then i lost her to someone else but with in that hour i got her back again! :hello1:



















check out that nose!!:coolwink:









She's AKC charting to be about 3lbs Long coat :hello1: price is good under $700
reminds me of jasper


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Congrats on getting her back,she is adorable.So many new babies,I WANT ANOTHER ONE !


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awwww! yay a girl for jasper!  hehehe


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

oh so so cute  your so lucky


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> awwww! yay a girl for jasper!  hehehe


shhhh he doesn't know yet :coolwink:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Kioana said:


> shhhh he doesn't know yet :coolwink:


oh! *whispers* woooo a girl for j a s p e r! ^_^


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

omg how cute, your'e very lucky


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

OMG she is ADORABLE!!!! How old is she? Maybe she is around my new lil guys age, he is 3 weeks now. It will be SOOOOOOOOOOO long before he comes home lol We can wait together lol


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

she was born feb 23rd 2010


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

awwww! shes adorable!! good luck!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

oh she is a little beauty 

Run faster........................


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Shes so pretty. Post pics again when she opens her eyes......ohhhhh so sweet x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

yay your getting her!!! woop woop. im excited for you. you really wanted her x


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

rache said:


> Shes so pretty. Post pics again when she opens her eyes......ohhhhh so sweet x


will do!



Aquarius said:


> oh she is a little beauty
> 
> Run faster........................


i'm running! 



*Princess* said:


> yay your getting her!!! woop woop. im excited for you. you really wanted her x


yes i did/do


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Congratulations, she is a darling little one..


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh she is soooo sweet!!
xxx


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

She is such a darling! Jasper will LOVE her!!! Yay for you. Keep the pics coming.:hello1:


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

awww sweet!  Cujo was born feb 11, so they're close...but I'll get mine before you get yours lol ;-) She is such a little darling! I am excited for you xx


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Good for you sweetie ..I saw the pictures on FB this morning. You must be elated !!


----------



## Jniniffer (Mar 5, 2010)

I can't see any pics


----------



## Jniniffer (Mar 5, 2010)

awww! now I see her!! she looks like Teaka!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

awww, how cute


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwwww, what a beautiful new addition! You must be very proud, and very anxious. Congrats, girl!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh! I guess you don't need me to wish you luck then. LOL CONGRATS! She is beautiful.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

what a stunning looking little girl cant wait to see what she grows into


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i cant wait!! now on to names lol


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Aww, she is beautiful. I love her little white tippy toes too!!


----------



## talented79 (Jan 30, 2008)

aww she is beautiful!!!


----------



## TreeHillChis (Mar 4, 2010)

Aaww she's cute. Congrats!


----------

